# Abandoned Cabins



## lry

So I'm curios if anyone has had luck squatting an abandoned cabin in the mountains. I was thinking about exploring appalachia for a remote abandoned cabin. Getting tired of this rat race, and want to get away. I enjoy bushcraft and being ex-military feel like I've acquired a good foundation of skills that would give me a fighting chance to leave it all behind.

My main concerns is being found out by the owner or ranger. I've squatted old industrial complexes but never stayed for more than a few weeks. There was little risk of being caught. I'm thinking something more permanent this time though. And it has more things to take into consideration. All advice/info will be appreciated.


----------



## wizehop

Side thought, why not find a sick spot and build one?


----------



## lry

wizehop said:


> Side thought, why not find a sick spot and build one?



It had crossed my mind, but building one on land that is not my own has its disadvantages. If the land owner would run me off I'd lost time and resources. I feel that an abandoned cabin may be a better risk vs reward. Having a cabin that I can just move into would give me more time to acquire necessities like food and water. I debated on just doing a rough debris structure for the time being which would suffice.


----------



## Tick Dickler

lry said:


> So I'm curios if anyone has had luck squatting an abandoned cabin in the mountains. I was thinking about exploring appalachia for a remote abandoned cabin. Getting tired of this rat race, and want to get away. I enjoy bushcraft and being ex-military feel like I've acquired a good foundation of skills that would give me a fighting chance to leave it all behind.
> 
> My main concerns is being found out by the owner or ranger. I've squatted old industrial complexes but never stayed for more than a few weeks. There was little risk of being caught. I'm thinking something more permanent this time though. And it has more things to take into consideration. All advice/info will be appreciated.


diy horror movie? 
it sounds fun though. there are allot of abandoned cabins out there. theyre buildt several years ago, and the owner of the land usually doesnt tell anybody about them so that they wont be removed.

huh, i actually found a video about it!


----------



## Matt Derrick

Have you seen that loompanics book 'build your own underground house for $50"? i always thought that was a neat idea and super covert.


----------



## Hylyx

lry said:


> My main concerns is being found out by the owner or ranger. I've squatted old industrial complexes but never stayed for more than a few weeks. There was little risk of being caught. I'm thinking something more permanent this time though. And it has more things to take into consideration. All advice/info will be appreciated.



Heh, I'm squatting a house in a big city with friends and have the same worries. 
My feeling is that even if the "owner" does find out, you'll be OK. If the owner was a complete fucking loon/psychopath/couldn't deal with other humans on any level, they'd probably live at the cabin full time. Since you are looking for use of shelter that not in use, whoever "owns" it will likely understand you being there, if found. Obviously don't trash the place and probably do some small improvements to sweeten the deal... "Yeah I've been staying in your cabin, but I fixed the roof/put new glass in the windows/gave the stove better ventilation..." I wouldn't go hog wild and add on another room or something, but making someone feel like you've "earned your keep" will go a long way. 

I've had grand thoughts about wanting to build a treehouse to live in somewhere, but have the same reservations about building on land that's "owned" by someone else.


----------



## sketchytravis

lry said:


> It had crossed my mind, but building one on land that is not my own has its disadvantages. If the land owner would run me off I'd lost time and resources. I feel that an abandoned cabin may be a better risk vs reward. Having a cabin that I can just move into would give me more time to acquire necessities like food and water. I debated on just doing a rough debris structure for the time being which would suffice.




Maybe build it deep in state or fed land


----------



## NocturnalJoe

Is anyone really doing this?


----------

